# Woods For Smoking



## Dutch

This is information that was provided as a download from bigdaddyviking. . . 

Reference guide for Woods used to Smoke Food 

ACACIA - these trees are in the same family as mesquite. When burned in a smoker, acacia has a flavor similar to mesquite but not quite as heavy. Is a very hot burning wood. 

ALDER - Very delicate with a hint of sweetness. Good with fish, pork, poultry, and light-meat game birds. 

ALMOND - A sweet smoke flavor, light ash. Good with all meats. 

APPLE - Very mild with a subtle fruity flavor, slightly sweet. Good with poultry (turns skin dark brown) and pork. 

ASH - Fast burner, light but distinctive flavor. Good with fish and red meats. 

BIRCH - Medium-hard wood with a flavor similar to maple. Good with pork and poultry. 

CHERRY - Mild and fruity. Good with poultry, pork and beef. Some List members say the cherry wood is the best wood for smoking. Wood from chokecherry trees may produce a bitter flavor. 

COTTONWOOD - It is a softer wood than alder and very subtle in flavor. Use it for fuel but use some chunks of other woods (hickory, oak, pecan) for more flavor. Don't use green cottonwood for smoking. 

CRABAPPLE - Similar to apple wood. 

GRAPEVINES - Tart. Provides a lot of smoke. Rich and fruity. Good with poultry, red meats, game and lamb. 

HICKORY - Most commonly used wood for smoking--the King of smoking woods. Sweet to strong, heavy bacon flavor. Good with pork, ham and beef. 

LILAC - Very light, subtle with a hint of floral. Good with seafood and lamb. 

MAPLE - Smoky, mellow and slightly sweet. Good with pork, poultry, cheese, and small game birds. 

MESQUITE - Strong earthy flavor. Good with beef, fish, chicken, and game. One of the hottest burning woods. 

MULBERRY - The smell is sweet and reminds one of apple. 

OAK - Heavy smoke flavor--the Queen of smoking wood. RED OAK is good on ribs, WHITE OAK makes the best coals for longer burning. All oak varieties reported as suitable for smoking. Good with red meat, pork, fish and heavy game. 

ORANGE, LEMON and GRAPEFRUIT - Produces a nice mild smoky flavor. Excellent with beef, pork, fish and poultry. 

PEAR - A nice subtle smoke flavor. Much like apple. Excellent with chicken and pork. 

PECAN - Sweet and mild with a flavor similar to hickory. Tasty with a subtle character. Good with poultry, beef, pork and cheese. Pecan is an all-around superior smoking wood. 

SWEET FRUIT WOODS - APRICOT, PLUM, PEACH, NECTARINE - Great on most white or pink meats, including chicken, turkey, pork and fish. The flavor is milder and sweeter than hickory. 

WALNUT - ENGLISH and BLACK - Very heavy smoke flavor, usually mixed with lighter woods like almond, pear or apple. Can be bitter if used alone. Good with red meats and game. 

Other internet sources report that wood from the following trees is suitable for smoking: AVOCADO, BAY, CARROTWOOD, KIAWE, MADRONE, MANZANITA, GUAVA, OLIVE, BEECH, BUTTERNUT, FIG, GUM, CHESTNUT, HACKBERRY, PIMIENTO, PERSIMMON, and WILLOW. The ornamental varieties of fruit trees (i.e. pear, cherry, apple, etc.) are also suitable for smoking. 

Types of wood that is unsuitable or even poisonous when used for grilling. Don't use any wood from conifer trees, such as PINE, FIR, SPRUCE, REDWOOD, CEDAR, CYPRESS, etc. 

There are many trees and shrubs in this world that contain chemicals toxic to humans--toxins that can even survive the burning process. Remember, you are going to eat the meat that you grill and the smoke particles and chemicals from the wood and what may be on or in the wood are going to get on and in the meat. Use only wood for grilling that you are sure of. 

If you have some wood and do not know what it is, DO NOT USE IT FOR GRILLING FOOD. Burn it in your fireplace but not your smoker. 

Also ELM and EUCALYPTUS wood is unsuitable for smoking, as is the wood from SASSAFRAS, SYCAMORE and LIQUID AMBER trees. 

Here are some more woods that you should not to use for smoking: 

Never use lumber scraps, either new or used. First, you cannot know for sure what kind of wood it is; second, the wood may have been chemically treated; third, you have no idea where the wood may have been or how it was used. For all you know, that free oak planking could have been used in a sewage treatment plant. 

Never use any wood that has been painted or stained. Paint and stains can impart a bitter taste to the meat and old paint often contains lead. 
Do not use wood scraps from a furniture manufacturer as this wood is often chemically treated. 

Never use wood from old pallets. Many pallets are treated with chemicals that can be hazardous to your health and the pallet may have been used to carry chemicals or poison. 

Avoid old wood that is covered with mold and fungus that can impart a bad taste to your meat.


----------



## crutch58

Dutch,
    Very helpful.
                    Thanks Crutch


----------



## willkat98

2 cents, I save my birch trimmings, and ask my neighbors for theirs, as paper birchs were part of the "plan" for our subdivision.

Good heat source once dried, and I add apple for flavor (Michigan apple from the farmers markets)


----------



## Dutch

Well it looks like my cherry tree is a victim of winter kill and old age. Only one limb on the north side of the tree leafed out this year but it didn't set any fruit. :( In talking with the neighbors that knew the original owner, they say that he planted that cherry tree in '79 or '80. I reckon that 20+ years for a fruit tree is OLD! My Bride is disappointed that she won't get any cherries this year to put up, but the wood will go to producing some good smoke for the GOSM. Come fall I'll be planting a new cherry tree to replace it. An addage from my dad applies here- "Don't remove what you don't plan on replacing". And I'll be taking the Bride down home to the orchards so's she can buy all the cherries she wants.


----------



## cajunsmoker

We have lots of red maple and silver maple in Louisiana.  I haven't ever tried it on the smoker because the bark was so thin.  I've noticed that most of the hardwoods have a thick bark. 

Does anyone have any experience with these types of maple?  I sure would like to try some new wood, but hate to order wood when I have wood all around me :D .


----------



## nmayeux

Maple is good, just mix with oak!


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Cajun,
     I agree with Noah. Maple is very good and it also mixes with hickory or mesquite very well.


----------



## cajunsmoker

I just wasn't sure the southern maple was as good as the northern maple.


----------



## nmayeux

Cajun,
Southern maple is not as "sweet" as sugar maple, but the only difference would matter if you were making syrup.  I would really like to know how your local maple woods flavor with you propane fired BSKD.


----------



## cajunsmoker

I'll get some and try it out.  Unfortunately it will take a few months to get it dried out sufficiently to burn. 

 I use to have a side business with my wife and kids growing Shiitake mushrooms.  Shiitake's only grow on hardwood.  One of the woods that you were not supposed to use was Maple due to the bark being to thin.  I tend to look at every piece of wood now as a potential Shiitake log.

Right now I have an abundance of Pecan and have been enjoying it immensely.


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Roger,
     I agree with you. Pecan is great! Also, something I have really enjoyed (and I learned from this forum) is cherry. Cherry is a really great wood to BBQ with. I have started using it a lot .... especially with pork.


----------



## nmayeux

Cherry, pecan, shiitake, Mmmmmmm...


----------



## scott in kc

I have no experience with red maple, but silver maple is very common in my area. It's an OK wood to smoke with but *it is not* the same as hard or sugar maple. It won't give you the cured bacon type of flavor profile that hard maple will. Like it's hardwood cousin silver maple is quite mellow and is easily covered up by stronger woods.


----------



## just woody

soft maple was used to make Charcoal in the 1800s and just about wiped it out in our area, now it has come back, but not a plentiful as sugar or hard maple which i like better for smoking.


----------



## cajunsmoker

Got a shipment of Cherry from BBQ Woods last friday and just remembered that I took a picture of it.  Took the pic cause we don't ever get any cherry in Louisiana.   Thought some other wood freaks might like to check it out. :roll: 






i've always smoked with oak, hickory, pecan and mesquite.  This is a *whole* lot milder.  I could hardly tell it was smoking.  Not sure how I feel about it yet. :?:


----------



## icemn62

Rodger, I am in the opposite boat from you.  Have always smoked with cherry and or apple, and have started to use hickory.  I am finding that it takes more wood to get a deep taste with the hickory.  I think it is a matter of personal taste as with most of what we do when we BBQ.


----------



## cajunsmoker

Hey Ice,

You are probably correct.  It is all about what you are used to. :D 

To me, I could hardly even smell smoke coming from my smoker with the cherry.  I have to admit that I wound up throwing some hickory chunks and a split of pecan and one of oak in just to see some smoke and smell some smoke.  Make's me wonder if this is some weird cherry wood :?:   It was labeled as Chiminea wood but that was just because of the size I thought.  Anyway, I think it might be good with some fish.  I'm going to try it with some salmon and some oysters if we figure out this cedar plank thing.


----------



## doug123

Hi Rodger,

The only wood I have used so far in the smoker is cherry, apple and hickory.

I have the smoker on my side porch and we spend a lot of time in the back yard.

When I had hickory chunks in there, you could smell it in my yard really strong the whole time it was smoking. 

The apple and cherry I have been using is only chips (all I could find) but when I use them, I only get a whiff every now and again if I am out back. It is nowhere near as stong as the hickory wood. Very mild if I can smell it at all.

Just wanted to let you know I've noticed the same thing.

Glad you got your wood  :D


----------



## cajunsmoker

Thanks Doug,  I think the fruity wood has it's place, but it's not what I am looking for on my pork or beef. :!:   Fish and maybe poultry.


----------



## cajunsmoker

I've been splitting up some pecan that a buddy gave me when a limb fell off one of his trees.  It's such pretty wood, I thought I would post a pic of it. 8)


----------



## Dutch

If you got more pecan than you can use Rodger, I'll be glad to take some off your hands. I'll even send you the $$ for the shipping fees in advance.


----------



## cajunsmoker

That's not a problem Dutch.  I got the box my Cherry came shipped in, I'll box you some up and send it to you.  PM me with an Addy.

PS - This is fresh and you will have to let it age.  I've used up about all my aged pecan. 8)


----------



## Dutch

Sent ya a PM , Rodger.


----------



## veener88

Just wondering for Maple I have a silver maple is that any good for smoking?  

I just found out I might be able to get my hands of a full crabapple tree I have to see though.


----------



## Deer Meat

Thanks for the list Dutch that will be a big help to a new smoker like myself.

There were a few woods on the list that I would not even have thought you could use for smoking.


Thanks


----------



## squeezy

Dutch;7627 said:
			
		

> This is information that was provided as a download from bigdaddyviking. . .
> 
> Reference guide for Woods used to Smoke Food
> 
> 
> Types of wood that is unsuitable or even poisonous when used for grilling. Don't use any wood from conifer trees, such as PINE, FIR, SPRUCE, REDWOOD, CEDAR, CYPRESS, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Which brings me to wonder ...... why is salmon put on a cedar plank????
> 
> Squeezy


----------



## coleysmokinbbq

The way I heard it was first you tack the fish to the board, then season it with whatever rub or seasonings you like, then smoke it, after which you throw away the fish and eat the smoked and seasoned board... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Sorry!...Please forgive me!...Couldn't resist that one!... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously though...I wonder if has to do with the cedar imparting flavor or aroma to the fish...kinda like the way that cedar is used to make the boxes in which fine cigars are aged before packaging, as well as the lining inside a humidor to store them in.  Could that possibly be the reason why?
Somehow though...I just can't imagine cedar flavored fish!... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




How-some-ever...maybe it's worth a try.....

Until later...


----------



## navionjim

Down here its post-oak and pecan for the most part, but you can find most any kind of hardwood due to the number of smokers in Texas. The one I do have a hard time locating is alder, I used to use that all the time for smoked salmon back in Oregon, down here it's as almost as rare as the salmon are.


----------



## squeezy

I get it now ... the fish is used to take away that cedary smell!


----------



## beertender

Has anyone ever used cotton wood ? Thats one of the ones I've never heard of. If I would have know that before I could have been saving a fortune on fuel.


----------



## squeezy

Any of the hardwoods are good ... just make sure they are seasoned at least 6 months.


----------



## kojo

What's a good time for drying, say a fresh cut apple tree how long would you go before trying to use it and whats a good visual to let you know its good to go.


----------



## squeezy

Usually at least 6 months.

Hope that helps!


----------



## tom kurth

Sassafras is listed as unsuitable in the original post in this thread. Anybody know why? It was included in a 'Gourmet Mix' of smoking woods that I purchased at WalMart a number of years ago. The mix was quite good which I attributed to the sassafras because I was familiar with the others.

Tom


----------



## richtee

Hmm well, perhaps it's "unsuitable" alone. Sassafras would seem to me to be a very aromatic wood, with a high volatile oil content. Perhaps used as a small addition "flavoring" wood it has it's place?  A shot in the dark-


----------



## squeezy

I found this information;

Sassafras is a medium to large tree that is native to North America, growing abundantly in the eastern half of the continent. Each sassafras tree usually has three types of different shaped leaves that appear as a three lobed finger-like leaf, a mitten shaped leaf and a single oval shaped leaf. When the leaves or bark are crushed, the sassafras gives off a pleasant aromatic sent reminiscent of root beer. In fact, root beer was first made using the roots of sassafras, although sassafras is no longer an ingredient.
The sassafras tree has green or yellow flowers that bloom in April and May. In August and October, the tree bears fleshy blue fruits that are enjoyed by songbirds, bobwhites, wild turkeys and black bears. The twigs of the sassafras tree are also part of the diet of marsh rabbits and white tail deer. 
Human beings have also found many uses for sassafras. The lumber derived from the sassafras tree is sturdy, thick and coarse, and it is commonly used for making rustic barrels, buckets, small boats, canoes and furniture. Yellow or orange dye can also be made from the bark of the sassafras tree. Sassafras is also a good source of firewood, because it is slow to burn and releases a pleasant fragrance. 
Sassafras has many medicinal qualities. For centuries, people have been using this plant as an antibacterial and antiviral agent. It is also used to thin the blood and increase liver function by helping to remove toxins from the body. Some other uses include treatment for rheumatism, breaking a tobacco habit, treating skin rashes and use as a stimulant. Centuries ago, in Europe, sassafras was used to treat syphilis. 
Sassafras tea is made from the leaves and roots of the tree and is a common way for people to reap the plant's medicinal benefits. Many people simply enjoy the flavor of sassafras. However, in the United States, the Food and Drug Administration has banned the use of sassafras in food and beverages because it contains safrole, an oil believed to be carcinogenic.

.... and this

In 1960, the U. S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) banned the use of sassafras oil and safrole in foods and d**gs based on the animal studies and human case reports. Several years later, the sale of sassafras oil, roots, or tea was prohibited by law. Subsequently, both Canada and the United States have passed laws against the sale of any consumable products (beverages, foods, cosmetics, health products such as toothpaste, and others) that contain more than specific small amounts of safrole.

... here's the kicker

It is also used in the manufacture of the drug ecstasy, and as such, its transport is monitored internationally.

Hmmm.... Uncle Sam wouldn't like that!


----------



## buckeye smoker

My father always used some sassafras when we cold smoked sausage and I have drank sassafras tea many times. A lot of the old timers around when I was growing up wanted sassafras tea in the spring as a tonic. We always dug the roots in the early spring just as the sap starts flowing up. We would peel the bark from the roots and boil it to make the tea. According to an episode of AB's Feasting on Asphalt II, file(as in file gumbo) is made from dried and crushed sassafras leaves. Apparently it's not immediately lethal!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Doug


----------



## brentman0110

I too drank sass tea from my grandma. I think that this is one of those..bad for you today...good for you tomorrow things. I have personally had friends that have used it for smoking a fresh ham with success with a mild yet sweet flavor.


----------



## osage

Excellent reference on the first post.

This weekend I decided to smoke an old ham that I had injected/cured with brine and then put in the freezer.  I didn't want to use the mesquite that I had on hand so I went to the orchard where I had just did some winter trimming.  I got a few green chunks of apple and peach wood.  The ham made some pretty darn good sandwich meat.  I hadn't used those woods before so I was doing some experimenting.  I think I'll have to go back to the brush pile and stock up on those.  I also have apricot, pear and plum trees.  This could be useful.


----------



## squeezy

Green wood can be a bit strong ... it is better to season for at least 6 months prior to use. Any of the fruit woods are excellent to smoke with!


----------



## shellbellc

Squeezy;139867 said:
			
		

> Many people simply enjoy the flavor of sassafras. However, in the United States, the Food and Drug Administration has banned the use of sassafras in food and beverages because it contains safrole, an oil believed to be carcinogenic
> ... here's the kicker
> 
> It is also used in the manufacture of the drug ecstasy, and as such, its transport is monitored internationally.quote]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to think when I was a little girl in girl scouts we used to go out in the woods naming the different trees and once we found a sassafras sapling, we all took turn taking a chew on the young bark!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never had sassafras tea, but we grew up on A-Treat Sassafras soda!


----------



## shellbellc

BTW, has anyone ever used raspberry or black raspberry mixed in with other such a cherry or apple?


----------



## av8tor

I have a good selection of wood to prune at my mother-in-laws,   Apple - Wild Cherry â€“ Alder â€“ Hickory â€“ Mulberry â€“ Black Walnut - Oak.  I was curious as to the sizes I should cut the blocks and what and where is the best way to store the blocks?  This will be for a GOSM propane smoker.  Is it bad to cut wood that wonâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t be used for a couple of months?


----------



## white cloud

Well I'm sure you already no the seasoning part. Cut them now to the size that fits your smoker if you have the time. and just lay em out to dry/ season. If no time, cut them to fire wood size incase you feel romantic.


----------



## brandsbay

I use a lot of Willow and it smokes just fine for Beef,Pork and Chicken,but prefer oak for the fish on the ECB. Did found that Birch was much better with the bark removed,left a real bitter taste if left on.Got a big Red Oak that is going to get Swedish blite this winter,so will be able to see if there is much difference from English oak.


----------



## droptine

Can ANY ceder be used, where I bow hunt, the farmer has been harvesting cedar, I believ it is white cedar? He offered me any amount of wood I want for smoking my meat. So question is, any cedar is safe?


----------



## travcoman45

Cedar is never used fer smokin.  The only time cedar is used fer cookin is in grillin such as fer fish.  Ifin ya burn cedar, it will give off a horrible smoke that will be very bitter.


----------



## dirtman775

What is an average time frame when drying/seasoning your wood?, to get it ready for smoking.


----------



## travcoman45

Fair number a variables there, logs take longer, split it down as small as ya can use, stack it so's the air moves through it some, chunks will dry faster.  A loose fittin tarp ta keep the rain off an let the air in works to.

Three months ta six months bout the usuall fer me.


----------



## dirtman775

thanx trav


----------



## jontiffs2005

Well today I bought a truck load of white oak for $65 not to bad i like oak is a good heat source i have had no problem burning the bark too most of the time ill just use oak alone but i do have some hickory and pecan i like to mix the with the oak


----------



## jontiffs2005

Hey bill i would like know where u get your cherry wood i am from pensacola fl not to far away LOL


----------



## bernie

anyone ever try a mixture of pecan + walnut?


----------



## westkyguy

Don't know why you include sassafras on your list of do not use, it is the best wood for chicken I have ever found. Makes a really sweet red flavor, I have used it for years as do many around this part of the country.


----------



## sqwib

From reading this sticky I'm good with ash, but should I strip the bark for use in a stick burner? Will I get enough heat from ash or should I alternate in the firebox with oak?


----------



## fire it up

If you can strip the bark it is always a good idea.
Some woods the bark won't make a huge difference but they all do add a bit of bitter flavor, some more than others, and you have to figure...all the impurities and bugs doing their vomit and sexy actions, dirt and dust and pollen blowing, smokes, pollutants, all of that that hits a branch of tree will be somewhat absorbed into the wood itself but tha majority of "bad" bits will be contained in the bark.
Isn't it amazing how nature wants us to smoke meats?
It provides perfectly cleaned/filtered wood, many flavors.  Many, many different cuts of meat perfectly suited for the low and slow, lines and markings in the meat to help us cut it better, this is what man is meant to do, we are supposed to cook natural meats over a natural fuel source like wood, nature makes sense, and tastes delicious.


----------



## ibrocun

This year I started talking with one of the other dads on my sons football team.  Turns out he's an arborist.  He also loves BBQ.  We made a deal, he gives me whatever wood I need, and I feed him.

So far I've gotten maple, three different kids of oak, cherry, apple, pecan, and most recently, apricot.

The only difference between the wood I get from his inventory and the stuff I used to buy in boxes is the bark.  The place that I used to get it from markets to restaurants and their wood is clean.  This stuff has the bark on it, and sometimes moss.  So I pre-burn it, and don't put it in my smoker until the bark has burned off.


----------



## silvertrigger

I saw where someone mentioned a paper birch. Is that the same as a river birch? I ask because I have river birches in my backyard and they shed limbs easily. The bark looks like thin sheets of paper peeling away from the trunk. If these are not the same trees, would my river birch be a good wood to use?


----------



## silvertrigger

Well I just found that a paper birch and river birch are two different species of birch trees. However, I am still trying to find out if the river birch is a tree suitable for smoking.


----------



## ugaboz

this is great thanks


----------



## sawyerrt10

anyone every used sweet gum trees?  I have tons of them on my property.  haven't used them yet, looking for imput

http://www.sfp.forprod.vt.edu/factsheets/sweetgum.pdf


----------



## fire it up

From what I read you should never use sweet gum tree wood for smoking as it can be poisonous.


----------



## countryboy19

Regarding painted wood.

I am just getting into seriously smoking. Previously I've just bought chunks in the store, but thats a waste of money IMHO when I can cut the wood myself. I had planned to color code my wood so that I couldn't confuse it if I split the bark off the pieces. Would a small "dot" of colored spray paint be that detrimental? I understand the impacts of the chemicals, but as far as taste/flavor will it hurt anything?


----------



## caribou

i aint have a supply of what ya all have recommended. sure have a supply of off cuts from construction of #2 kiln dried spruce. These are fresh of a pallet..also and pallets of oak; but these are usually painted or treated with a wood preservative..or with whom knows what.the only other choice i may have is some store bought hickory or maple. but abit pricy.we dont have a any trees; so my budget and choice is rather limited.how much (the store bought stuff i refer to come in kg. bags or about 2.2 lbs.) of wood would i need to smoke some Arctic Char. Reading seems about 2 to 4 hr. after a brine, on a electric plate. but the required heat could be troublesome.lastly, do i need a stainless mesh type of grate to place the filet's on?our traditional way is to fillet 2 sides of the fish; tail on, spine off and hang them in the wind and sun. it really seems to drip off the fatty oils and the cubes (still on skin) become crunchy on the outside; and soft on the inner. Very very good, and i'm contemplating just hanging these in a plywood smoker with spruce as a smoke source..lil' smoke then finish off drying in the traditional method. We call this pipsi. that is, fillet em, skin on, and hang them on a hanger (wood or rope). but i'd like to experiment.why not spruce?tks.Caribou


----------



## south jersey bbq tim

wow that lot of wood!! i have found that hickory is simply the best hands down. i  have tried plum, peach and maple


----------



## caribou

i meant that the spruce is from a factory. on skids. there's other stuff which are either white or red oak.; usually second or 3rd hand cuts to make pallets to carry other stuff.


----------



## cliffcarter

If you smoke with spruce you will probably ruin your fish, It will probably taste like pine. 
Your best bet is the oak but if it has been treated with anything DO NOT USE IT!!! Chemicals that treat or seal or preserve wood are not suitable for human consumption!


----------



## rickw

I have used pallet cut offs to smoke with (red oak) but be darn certain the wood is not treated. If you can verify no chemicals have been used; smoke away my friend.


----------



## caribou

how much wood doe's one usually need for a 4 hour smoke?

much obliged.

Caribou


----------



## daddyzaring

I have seen sassafras sold for smoking, so is it true it is unsuitable?

CountryBoy19 ,have you considered some kind of food coloring?


----------



## the iceman

I understand that Ash is an acceptable wood to use but does that apply to all varieties of Ash? I have a big ol' Evergreen Ash in my backyard & occasionally trim it back to open it up & to keep the limbs off the house. 

Has anyone used Evergreen Ash? Here is a pic of one of the cuttings with a fresh sprig of leaves for reference...










Also, is Plum usable? I didn't see it on the list.

Thanks Guys.


----------



## 74dartsport

It's listed in the fruit wood section as usable.


----------



## sawruff

i have wood stove and burn shaggy bark juniper can it be use to smoke with????    its not in the list of good or bad


----------



## pineywoods

I don't know for sure but did a quick search and came up with this so before you try it do some more research

"Avoid resinous woods, like pine, willow and juniper, for cooking"


----------



## sqwib

It looks like it would be ok, but not sure, heres a bit I found on the internet.

History
 This tree is grouped into the olive family,  Oleaceae. The genus was classified by Carolus Linnaeus in the 18th  century, and named from the ancient Latin term for the European ash  species, Fraxinus excelsior. Today genus Fraxinus contains about 65  species of trees, most of which are native to the north temperate zone.  This uniquely evergreen species is among the exceptions that originates  closer to the tropics in Mexico. It was classified by the German  botanist, Theodor Wenzib, 1824-1892. This variety, Majestic Beauty, or  'Monus' was developed by Monrovia Nursery Co. in California and  introduced in 1968. The ability of ash species to grow in the far north  makes them one of the most cold hardy deciduous species.


  Lore
 Its wood is exceptionally hard and became the  traditional material for axe handles.


----------



## mccaf

Thanks for the great info. I need to scour up some local orange or lemon wood from the area...

I am planning on picking up a couple bags of Peach wood from Myron Mixon

A little Pricey at $40 for a 10 LB bag however


----------



## mr500

Mccaf said:


> Thanks for the great info. I need to scour up some local orange or lemon wood from the area...
> 
> I am planning on picking up a couple bags of Peach wood from Myron Mixon
> 
> A little Pricey at $40 for a 10 LB bag however


Go here  http://www.fruitawoodchunks.com/fruita-wood-chunks---peach1.html    u can get a 10# box split and debarked for 25.00 and FREE SHIPPING!  Myron had enought money he done need mine lol. I got chunks from these guys are they are good to go.

On the order page under "Comments" MAKE SURE you tell them NO BARK unless you want it. I have not found any difference but you might want it naked lol


----------



## mccaf

mr500 said:


> Go here  http://www.fruitawoodchunks.com/fruita-wood-chunks---peach1.html   u can get a 10# box split and debarked for 25.00 and FREE SHIPPING!  Myron had enought money he done need mine lol. I got chunks from these guys are they are good to go.
> 
> On the order page under "Comments" MAKE SURE you tell them NO BARK unless you want it. I have not found any difference but you might want it naked lol




Thanks for the tip Mr500! 

I just ordered15 lbs of peachwood. What a great place.


----------



## mr500

Not  problem. I found trhem to be and OK bunch of guys. Ships nicely packed from USPS.

Have good one

Mike


----------



## dragonmaster194

I see Cottonwood listed as an accepted wood for smoking, is this true?  I have over 6 cords of cottonwood for my fireplace.  I would like to try this for smoking.  Thanks, Steve


----------



## big10fan

Apple is definitely my favorite, but hard to come by.  Have had good results with Oak.  Have a few Ash trees on my property and will try them soon.  Probably with something small in case it doesn't turn out.


----------



## hobo

I get great results using what we call Manitoba Maple up this way. I believe in the Dakotas it's called Box Elder...quite mellow and lends a "bacon" flavour to the finished product.


----------



## kaveman

I HAVE SMOKED WITH SASSAFRAS BEFORE WITH NO PROBLEM


----------



## edsport

Willow is listed as a wood that can be used to smoke on this site but another site says not to use it. Here is what it says...

"And, under no circumstances should you grill or smoke over woods such as cottonwood, willow, pine, or poplar." Link below.

http://www.fiery-foods.com/smoking-...uite-and-other-woods-for-grilling-and-smoking


----------



## cliffcarter

Edsport said:


> Willow is listed as a wood that can be used to smoke on this site but another site says not to use it. Here is what it says...
> 
> "And, under no circumstances should you grill or smoke over woods such as cottonwood, willow, pine, or poplar." Link below.
> 
> http://www.fiery-foods.com/smoking-...uite-and-other-woods-for-grilling-and-smoking


Cottonwood and "poplar", which is a common name for aspen, are used successfully in BBQ. Neither are the best cooking woods but can be used.

The origin of the BBQ wood list is found here-

http://www.eaglequest.com/~bbq/faq2/8.html#8.1

Every BBQ forum and website uses it or some version of it, some sites have even done updates and additions.

I also take issue with a couple of statements at fiery-foods.com-

Alder is also found in the northeast and used for smoking

Oak may be used in Europe, but in many parts of Texas it is the wood of choice and considered by many to be synonomous with Texas BBQ.


----------



## bbqmzungu

I can verify that guava, mango, avocado, and acacia are great.  Avocado is my current fave, but I think that's because I can't get my hands on acacia locally.  Another thread talked about coffee.  I'll have to try that one too as I'm surrounded by it.

BBQMzungu


----------



## thsmormonsmokes

BBQMzungu said:


> I can verify that guava, mango, avocado, and acacia are great.  Avocado is my current fave, but I think that's because I can't get my hands on acacia locally.  Another thread talked about coffee.  I'll have to try that one too as I'm surrounded by it.
> 
> BBQMzungu


Awesome screen name.  I climbed Kilimanjaro a few years back and I told all the porters that my name was Mzungu.  The name stuck.  They loved calling me that every time they saw me.


----------



## garand555

cliffcarter said:


> Cottonwood and "poplar", which is a common name for aspen, are used successfully in BBQ. Neither are the best cooking woods but can be used.
> 
> The origin of the BBQ wood list is found here-
> http://www.eaglequest.com/~bbq/faq2/8.html#8.1
> Every BBQ forum and website uses it or some version of it, some sites have even done updates and additions.
> I also take issue with a couple of statements at fiery-foods.com-
> Alder is also found in the northeast and used for smoking
> Oak may be used in Europe, but in many parts of Texas it is the wood of choice and considered by many to be synonomous with Texas BBQ.



Not all Poplars are Aspens ;) 

As for cottonwood, I have a whole friggin forest of the stuff behind my house, and I've not tried smoking with it yet, though I have been meaning too for over a year now.  You aren't supposed to take the wood even if its dead and down, even though the dead stuff is getting to the point where it is adding to fire danger in a bad way.  One thing that I've consistently read about cottonwood is that it should be very well aged if you are going to use it.  I've used it to grill steaks to good effect, but grilling ain't smoking, and you can use woods for grilling that would taste bad or even make you sick if you used them in the smoker.


----------



## cliffcarter

garand555 said:


> Not all Poplars are Aspens ;)


True enough, but I don't know if many on here would recognize a White(European)Poplar, my point being that most people call Aspens "poplar".


----------



## garand555

cliffcarter said:


> True enough, but I don't know if many on here would recognize a White(European)Poplar, my point being that most people call Aspens "poplar".



Now I have to wonder if the Aspens that grow natively in high elevations around here are any good for smoking.  I've used it for campfires, but never for any kind of cooking at all.  I can get a decent supply of the stuff.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes

garand555 said:


> Now I have to wonder if the Aspens that grow natively in high elevations around here are any good for smoking. I've used it for campfires, but never for any kind of cooking at all. I can get a decent supply of the stuff.


I've wondered that for a while too.  I've burned it in campfires plenty myself, and it has a bad smell to it.  I'll go for pine over quakies any day of the week because quakies stink when they burn.

But a few years ago I was on a snow cave campout where it was -10* F once the sun went down, so I had no choice but to get right in the smoke to stay warm.  It had a very acrid smell to it, but my clothes smelled like bacon for a while after.  Really good smelling bacon, too.  

So I've been wondering about that since then.  I just don't want to go to the effort of a smoke to find out.  

I've also been wondering the same thing about scrub oak and scrub maple.  The lower elevations of the mountains I live in are covered in that stuff.


----------



## bbqmzungu

ThsMormonSmokes said:


> Awesome screen name.  I climbed Kilimanjaro a few years back and I told all the porters that my name was Mzungu.  The name stuck.  They loved calling me that every time they saw me.


The problem isn't getting them to call me mzungu (basically "white foreigner" for those not traveled in East Africa).  The problem is getting them to call me anything else.

BBQMzungu


----------



## garand555

ThsMormonSmokes said:


> I've wondered that for a while too.  I've burned it in campfires plenty myself, and it has a bad smell to it.  I'll go for pine over quakies any day of the week because quakies stink when they burn.
> 
> But a few years ago I was on a snow cave campout where it was -10* F once the sun went down, so I had no choice but to get right in the smoke to stay warm.  It had a very acrid smell to it, but my clothes smelled like bacon for a while after.  Really good smelling bacon, too.
> 
> So I've been wondering about that since then.  I just don't want to go to the effort of a smoke to find out.
> 
> I've also been wondering the same thing about scrub oak and scrub maple.  The lower elevations of the mountains I live in are covered in that stuff.



Never tried scrub maple, but I have just under a half a cord of Gambles (i.e. scrub) oak.  So far, I really like it.  I normally test new stuff out on hamburgers because it's cheap and quick.  When I was deciding if I was going to go back and get more, all I had was some green stuff, so I used  some well cured apple for the heat and to prevent billowing white smoke and threw some of the oak in with it and it worked great.  Since then, I've obviously gone back and cut more of the stuff and tried some burgers with some straight (I found some cured) scrub oak and it was still excellent.  I was making dinner for myself and my disabled cousin about a week ago, so I threw on a pot of beans in the morning, found a 2lb pork loin and dumped a hambone in a pot of green chile.  I smoked the pork loin up to 150, let it rest for a while and my cousin and I almost finished the entire loin without anybody else helping.  I'm thinking about trying my hand at beef ribs this weekend with it.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes

garand555 said:


> Never tried scrub maple, but I have just under a half a cord of Gambles (i.e. scrub) oak. So far, I really like it. I normally test new stuff out on hamburgers because it's cheap and quick. When I was deciding if I was going to go back and get more, all I had was some green stuff, so I used some well cured apple for the heat and to prevent billowing white smoke and threw some of the oak in with it and it worked great. Since then, I've obviously gone back and cut more of the stuff and tried some burgers with some straight (I found some cured) scrub oak and it was still excellent. I was making dinner for myself and my disabled cousin about a week ago, so I threw on a pot of beans in the morning, found a 2lb pork loin and dumped a hambone in a pot of green chile. I smoked the pork loin up to 150, let it rest for a while and my cousin and I almost finished the entire loin without anybody else helping. I'm thinking about trying my hand at beef ribs this weekend with it.


Jeez, that's a lot of work to get a half cord of that stuff.  I don't think I've ever seen it thicker than 10" at the base.


----------



## garand555

What can I say?  I have a Jeep (XJ) and a chainsaw.  I go up with friends and get into the tight spots looking for the stuff and we split what we find.  They haul the big stuff in their trucks, but I can fit maybe 1/6 of a cord in my Jeep.  Last time, we found two dead and down trees, one of which was 2' in diameter and the other was 16"-18" in diameter, not to mention several 6"-10" pieces in a slash pile that was already bucked up into 3'-6' sections.  Between the three of us, we've pulled a little over 1 1/2 cords out of the mountains.   Gambles oak normally doesn't get big, but it can.  I've seen a few that were at least 30' tall.  That big tree sucked to carry out because you couldn't pull right up to it, and a 16" long round weighed in at  about 80lbs that had to be carried over terrain too rough for the Jeep.


----------



## old-hippy

Hickory is good for catfish fillets.  Next time I prune my filberts, I'll give it a try; squirrels get all the nuts anyway.


----------



## Dutch

Bump for an old thread that's been around for a while.  No need to start a new thread on an old topic when the original is still available.


----------



## bdillard

Great information All on the various wood options. I cook on EXL Big Green Egg. Have used cherry, apple, hickory, and mesquite. What I have not done and would like some feedback on is mixing various woods. What "wood recipes" do you like and why? Living in Central Florida we have to import most of our woods, I use chunks almost exclusively.

Thanking you in advance for your input!

Merry Christmas All!


----------



## tyglover

@bdillard

Happy New Year. I too use chunks in an older green egg, along with my weber kettles. Oak and apple are great. Oak, hickory, apple, cherry can all be used with each other. Since your in Florida and Im in California, we do have some similar fruit trees. Pear/apple are great. Also, try orange and cherry wood together, with a little oak. Tastes great. Any stone fruit can be used together, such as apricot/peach, nectarine/peach, etc. If you can't find pear, I mainly use bradford pear and it works fine. Those trees always snap when the wind blows haha. I use crab apple as a substitute because I live a little too far south for the apple orchards, so I just wait until someone wants me to take a crab apple out. Mulberry/oak, or Mulberry/pear or apple is great too. 

Anyway, hope this helps.


----------



## bdillard

Great Feedback! Never thought about orange....plenty of that still available down in S. Fla...Not so much here now. We've dug up most of the orange trees here in Central Florida and replaced then with "Tourist Trees".... The pecan/cherry was a good mix. Next I follow your recommendation and toss in some oak. Have a spectacular 2014...Thanks for the advice!


----------



## pops6927

Snagged this off the 'net:













woods.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Jan 3, 2014






May help someone!


----------



## tyglover

You can also try lemon or lime. Good on poultry.


----------



## cliffcarter

Pops6927 said:


> Snagged this off the 'net:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woods.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pops6927
> __ Jan 3, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May help someone!


I don't know about the rest of you, but I will never let a piece of chicken get anywhere near mesquite smoke.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes

cliffcarter said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but I will never let a piece of chicken get anywhere near mesquite smoke.


I'm just not a big fan of mesquite for anything to begin with.  It's a bit too strong for my liking.

My last several smokes have been either straight cherry, or a mixture of cherry with some apple.  I think the fruit woods are more mild, which suits my preferences.


----------



## smokindoctor

Hi All
     Any advice on how fresh your wood should be?  I.E. Do you guys let your wood dry in a pile for a few months to years or do you prefer freshly cut wood?  I have an oak that has been dead standing for over a year and was thinking of using it for smoke. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## dandl93

SmokinDoctor said:


> Hi All
> Any advice on how fresh your wood should be? I.E. Do you guys let your wood dry in a pile for a few months to years or do you prefer freshly cut wood? I have an oak that has been dead standing for over a year and was thinking of using it for smoke. Thanks for your replies.


Really depends on your oak tree how big around it is ? Standing dead could take up to 3 years and more depends on the size.I would cut and split it and stack.Get some air to the splits probaly would only take a few weeks to a few months to get it dry enough.Most of the branches should be ready to go.

Green wood can take 6 months to a year to dry and that all depends on the area you live in and how you stack it.

Hope this helps

Dan


----------



## thsmormonsmokes

So I was in a World Market store on Monday.  They were selling pieces of used oak wine barrels for smoke wood.  Just wondering if anyone has ever used that and what difference, if any, aging wine in the wood prior to use as smoke wood makes on smoked foods.

Mostly I'm just curious.  They were selling about a dozen 8-9" pieces for $11, which seemed a little ridiculous to me.


----------



## smokey bruin

Anybody ever use fig wood?


----------



## mr500




----------



## smokey bruin

Anybody now of a good place to get wood in So. Cal?


----------



## tyglover

@ smokey bruin

Honestly, I wait until the Santa Ana season. I don't know which part of socal that you live in, but where I live, the city plants a million bradford pear trees, and those things always snap in the wind. Another option, is find a citrus grove or avocado grove nearby. But, I would wait until the santa ana season honestly, or keep checking craigslist. 

Hope that helps, 

Tyler


----------



## smokey bruin

good advise, thanks


----------



## jaked

Smokey Bruin,

I have 3 fig trees that have to be pruned every year and I keep the trimmings for the smoker. IMO the flavor is not as good as I expected it to be, kind of bland. I would much rather use apple, maple, cherry or hickory. I also cut down my Bradford pear tree a couple of years ago and I don't really care for the flavor from that wood either. So much for my trying to use free wood.

 I'm not very sure about using old wine barrels for smoke wood either as ThsMormonSmokes was asking, some of those barrels are treated on the exterior or so I have heard. I wouldn't use it!

!


----------



## mckeetreeco

I've been a part time Arborist for several years.  That job got me into BBQ'ing.  I had more wood than I knew what to do with, so I sold a lot of the best stuff for BBQ while I was in Little Rock - Pecan, Apple, Hickory, Cherry, Oak, etc.  One thing to watch for, especially on your fruit trees, is whether chemicals were used during the tree's life.  If you are getting fruit tree wood from a friend or relative they should know.

I also became a fan of grilling over actual wood fires, rather than charcoal.  It gives a great flavor that is different than charcoal.


----------



## remmy700p

Gonna second what McKee said about the orchard wood. If you're sourcing smoking wood from orchards (apple, orange, peach, grapefruit, avocado, etc), you best remember that most growers are going to apply some sort of pesticide at some point. If you don't know for sure that the wood is chemical free, I'd walk. It just ain't worth your health.

Note that that also holds true for grapevines as well. Unless you know the vineyard manager and can be assured that it was a purely organic operation, i.e. no pesticides used EVER, don't use it. Grapevine canes can hold the chemical very well.


----------



## brimcconnell

I'm going to be using oak on my next smoke.  Would it be advisable to take off the bark? I've read that some bark can be bitter but this oak bark seems to be tight.  If I should remove it, any recommendations on how to do that easily?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cliffcarter

brimcconnell said:


> I'm going to be using oak on my next smoke.  Would it be advisable to take off the bark? I've read that some bark can be bitter but this oak bark seems to be tight.  If I should remove it, any recommendations on how to do that easily?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Leave it on, it will not hurt a thing.


----------



## big scott

TI'm new at this what about turkey what's the best wood .


----------



## casmurf

My personal favorite for turkey is pecan or apple.


----------



## smokey bruin

I agree, I like apple for turkey's


----------



## remmy700p

For poultry, I really like 3/4 pecan (or apple) + 1/4 maple, which gives it a nice red color and a solid sweetness. Citrus is a mild smoke with just a hint of tang. I would shy away from the heavier woods like mesquite, hickory, red oak, etc... as they are so assertive that you kind of lose the flavor of the meat.


----------



## dewey51

I have a grape vine in my yard, which needs pruning annually.  I've used grape vine on chicken, and was very good.  I could also see it used on turkey, which reminds me.... Turkey Day is right around the corner!


----------



## adelaidelee

Hey guys,

I just wanted to mention.. Eucalyptus wood is fantastic for smoking. The genus Eucalyptus has over 800 different species which are so diverse in timber density, polyphenol make up and other characteristics which lead to their aroma and smoking potential. Writing the entire group of trees off suggests you really don't know anything about Eucalypts at all.

My advice having live here in Aus for some years now and working in the tree industry is to try any timber you like..

Some of the best, River red Gum, Sugar Gum and E. spathulata..

please don't give advice on things you don't know about..respect.


----------



## timberdawg1985

another wood to use is Peach.


----------



## grillewood

Persimmon grillewood.com


----------



## drinks

Cajunsmoker , I used to live at Atlanta, TX, the woods around there are full of smoking woods, hickory, pecan, black oaks, river birch, white oaks, black cherries, red maple, silver maple and a number of species of wild plum, all will smoke meat, some better than others , but all useable.

This is very close to you and the woods available should be similar.


----------



## smoke alarm

Sorry about the long post, but I am passionate about the wood I smoke with.  There is just something alluring and wonderful about wood.  But Imrefuse to pay for smoking wood.    I have a large variety of fruit trees (Bartlett pear, Asian pear, tangerine, navel orange, Valencia orange, Key Lime, lemon, Santa rosa plum, nectarine, peach, apricot, fig, grape and pomegranate on my property. I use a lot of these woods in my smoker (landmann smokey mountain big block), but my current favorite is local Arctostaphylos glauca Ramona Manzanita from a chapparel forest in the canyon I live on (mixed with a little pomegranate and plum wood).  Manzanita was a traditional wood used by the native Kumeyaay indians in my area to smoke and preserve meats, especially fish.  Manzanita is very long burning hard dense wood that imparts a mild sweet smokey flavor reminiscent of a cross between cherry and apple (Manzanita after all means little apple).  It really shines with pork, poultry and seafood.  It is a protected plant species and thus is illegal to harvest unless it is not only dead, but completely detached from the tree and lying on the ground.  With our unprecedented drought, unfortunately this is becoming easier and easier.  Pomegranate  wood is another recent favorite that is a very mild white wood similar in flavor to apple with just a little more bite.  I've never see much written about smoking with pomeganate, but can tell you it's very nice.  The fig wood is weird and has a light fluffy pith in the center.  I haven't smoked with it yet and can't seem to find much information on smoking with it so if anybody knows anything please comment.




I love trying different varieties of wood to smoke with and have done a lot of small batch smokes with single varietals so I know the flavor characteristics and can formulate my blends accordingly.  I also love to collect wood to smoke with on my travels and from friends around the country/world.  Some of the more interesting stuff I have acquired is Hickan.  This tree my friend in Arkansas claims is from a cross between a Hickory and Pecan (is that even possible?).  Really wonderful sweet and flavorful and does taste a lot like a combo of hickory and pecan.  I have some 200+ year old Pecan wood from trees at George Washington's home in Mt. Vernon given to him by Thomas Jefferson.  I was visiting Mt. Vernon and noticed that one of the trees had been hit by a lightening strike and there was a lot of dead wood.  I asked the security guard if I could take some?  He of course said no, but then proceeded to tell me that he was going on break in 5 minutes and that their were bags in the gift shop.  Packed as much as I could bring back in my luggage and have used it for special items like smoking chiles and onions/garlic for a hot sauce called "Rockets Red Glare".  I have apple wood that I collected below Castle Gleiberg in Wettenberg Germany.  The chef in the schloss where I was staying told me that the orchard itself had been in existence for at least 1000 years.  Chef Witt helped me chop it up and vacuum seal it to put in my luggage. No idea how old the trees themselves were, but they looked very old and many were largely dying or dead.  Very dark smooth bark and the interior is dark and very different from the apple wood I get here in so cal.  I also have cherry wood from a tree planted before I was born from my grandparents home in Columbus Ohio.  My Aunt used to make my favorite cherry pies from this tree and the wood is wonderful too! I just this week had a friend from Hawaii send me some Coa.  Very heavy dense wood that looks kind of like Mesquite, but have no idea what it's like for smoking (he says it's what the locals use).



All that being said, you can see that a lot of my wood holds special meaning for me and is a precious resource.  I'm looking to maximize my flavor and minimize my consumption.  How long will various meats take on smoke?  When can I stop the smoke and just use heat?  Currently I have been putting smoke on my meats for around  4 hours and am happy with the results (good flavor, good smoke ring, etc.).  I might like to cut this back even further, as long as it doesn't affect the final product, Any tips and info would be greatly appreciated.



At what point do I reach diminishing returns (where the meat is taking in minimal smoke)?  Is this temperature dependent ?  In my experience it seems cold meat takes on the most smoke.  Is this correct and do you put meat on the smoker right out of the fridge?


----------



## remmy700p

In regards to how long meats can take on 'smoke', the answer is dependent on the protein and the external temperature. There is a great article in the forum somewhere that goes into great detail. I'll try to find it for you.

SA, where in So Cal do you live? I'm in the Riverside area.


----------



## smoke alarm

Hello Perry,

Thanks I would appreciate that.  I live InsaneDiego on Rancho Penasquitos Canyon about 4.5 miles inland from the Ocean and Del Mar .  I have 0.81 acre property at about 490 ft altitude, and has direct views to the ocean.  My smoker (Landmann Smokey Mountain Big Block) is nothing fancy, but is easy to use and control and has a lot of capacity.  I make a lot of Chipotles and paprikas from my garden with the smoker.  My BBQ also has a smoker box that works pretty well.


----------



## remmy700p

Here is that article:  http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/zen_of_wood.html

Mythbusting the 'Smoke Ring':  http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/mythbusting_the_smoke_ring.html


----------



## smoke alarm

Hello Remmy,

Thanks for that.  Great articles.  Just what I was looking for.  Science and not black art.


----------



## welshrarebit

Smoke Alarm said:


> I just this week had a friend from Hawaii send me some Coa.  Very heavy dense wood that looks kind of like Mesquite, but have no idea what it's like for smoking (he says it's what the locals use).



I doubt you have koa wood. I think what you have is kiawe wood! I don't know anyone here that uses koa but everyone uses kiawe...


----------



## gary s

Never used Koa

Gary


----------



## b-one

I recently got some wood from Fruita wood and bbq supply. They cut the wood to order and maintain a certain percentage of moisture or they remove it from there inventory. Here's a pick showing the difference between there wood and the bags at local stores. You can really feel a difference between there's and the other stuff which is pretty dry,the two chunks are the Fruita and the four is just some from my bags. They have nice size to there cuts nice and uniform and I think they offer it bark free as well,hopefully I can report back after this weekend if I notice any differences.:yahoo:













image.jpg



__ b-one
__ Apr 16, 2015


----------



## gary s

How is the Flavor ?


----------



## timberjet

Remmy700P said:


> Here is that article:  http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/zen_of_wood.html
> 
> Mythbusting the 'Smoke Ring':  http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/mythbusting_the_smoke_ring.html


----------



## b-one

gary s said:


> How is the Flavor ?



If you were talking to me,I'm planning on trying some this weekend! I used some of the post oak but haven't had any other oak to compare to but the cherry will be a different story. May have to get some wings or something.:biggrin:


----------



## smoke alarm

image.jpg



__ smoke alarm
__ Apr 16, 2015





Acacia Coa is what he said it was. Perhaps he's mistaken.  Here's a pic of a couple pieces.  Very dense and heavy. Looks like Mesquite right?


----------



## remmy700p

Yeah... that's Hawai'ian Koa. It is a dense red wood, is the largest member of the pea family, and is endemic to the islands.

I'd be real interested to find out what flavor characteristics it brings to smoked meat as I can get a whole bunch of it!

Taylor Swift has a beautiful guitar made of it:













Taylor_Swift_Koa_Guitar.jpg



__ remmy700p
__ Apr 16, 2015


----------



## smoke alarm

Thanks for the input remmy. Yeah in person it looks even more red than the pic.  Just dis a little reading and from what I gather Acacia Koa is closely related to mesquite and Kiawe is actually considered a type of mesquite, so I guess it could be either one.  Unfortunately Mesquite is one of my least favorite woods.  Only time I really use it is on the grill to get some quick smoke flavor into a steak, but even for that I prefer Hickory.

Another wood somebody sent me from Arkansas.  Anyone here ever heard of Hickan ? Or is my buddy pulling my chain?  Here's a pic of a few chunks of Hickan. All I know is this is one of my new favorites for it's flavor and versatility (rich and slightly sweet but not strong). 













image.jpg



__ smoke alarm
__ Apr 16, 2015


----------



## smoke alarm

On another note, what do you guys do about bringing wood home that may have destructive insects living in it? Especially if it needs more curing.

My personal method is to put it in a large plastic container and dump a bunch of CO2 snow (dry ice ) over it, and cover.  It's non-toxic and packs a double punch in that it will both freeze to death and suffocate any insects.   Plus the wood doesn't get wet, change, or soak up anything undesirable. And it only takes about 8 hours, then you can stack outside as you please.


----------



## welshrarebit

Smoke Alarm said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoke alarm
> __ Apr 16, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acacia Coa is what he said it was. Perhaps he's mistaken.  Here's a pic of a couple pieces.  Very dense and heavy. Looks like Mesquite right?



I'd put my money on that is kiawe... Nobody in their right mind would use koa to smoke with!!!  I'm not saying it's not a suitable smoke wood, it probably is, but koa is VERY expensive. 

your quote of everybody there smokes with it reinforces that it's kiawe because 90% of people here will only use kiawe, the other 10% use guava and ohia. I've lived here my entire life and have NEVER heard of anyone using koa wood to smoke with!!!

I do have some koa trees on my property. I also have lots of furniture in my house made from koa. This is a wood I'm familiar with. 

I'm 99.99 positive that that is kiawe!!! Think about it: if that were koa you could make a matching pair of candlesticks that would be worth $50, If they were "curly" you'd get $100, who in their right mind would put koa in a smoker???


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Welshrarebit said:


> I'd put my money on that is kiawe... Nobody in their right mind would use koa to smoke with!!!  I'm not saying it's not a suitable smoke wood, it probably is, but koa is VERY expensive.
> 
> your quote of everybody there smokes with it reinforces that it's kiawe because 90% of people here will only use kiawe, the other 10% use guava and ohia. I've lived here my entire life and have NEVER heard of anyone using koa wood to smoke with!!!
> 
> I do have some koa trees on my property. I also have lots of furniture in my house made from koa. This is a wood I'm familiar with.
> 
> I'm 99.99 positive that that is kiawe!!! Think about it: if that were koa you could make a matching pair of candlesticks that would be worth $50, If they were "curly" you'd get $100, who in their right mind would put koa in a smoker???



I'll throw my two cents into the pot. As said Kaiwe is what most use for smoking/cooking in Hawaii. 

From the picture though it appears (correct me if I'm wrong) that the splits are about 4"+/- from the bark to the pith? If so that would be a 8" diameter tree which could fall inline with a growing Koa tree. Most of the Kiawe I have seen was around 4"-6" in diameter, but it may get bigger. Also the red wood is very similar to Koa. Also the splits you show are relatively straight which would be more like a Koa tree and not Kiawe. Note that Kiawe also has a reddish wood.

A Really a good picture of the bark would be helpful. As for density, both woods are dense woods. The density of Koa is similar to black walnut. I have no idea what the density of Kiawe is. I do know one thing that Koa is highly prized and it's frowned upon to use it for petty things like cooking!


----------



## smoke alarm

Yep dirt sailor, 4 or 5 inch splits.  My friend has property on the Island that he has been clearing and building on.  I sent him a bunch of smoked fish and he sent the wood as a thank you.  He said it was Acacia Koa, but it could be either. . . who know's he's a Haole boat captain who has only been on the Island for 15 years.  Certainly from what you all are saying, it's more likely Kiawe than Koa.  I'll ask him if the tree had thorns, that should clear it up (Kiawe = Thorns).

Either way, from what I can gather reading on the web, the flavor profile for both woods is similar to mesquite, but not quite as strong.  Maybe Welshrarebit can comment on this?  Thanks to all!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Smoke Alarm said:


> Yep dirt sailor, 4 or 5 inch splits.  My friend has property on the Island that he has been clearing and building on.  I sent him a bunch of smoked fish and he sent the wood as a thank you.  He said it was Acacia Koa, but it could be either. . . who know's he's a Haole boat captain who has only been on the Island for 15 years.  Certainly from what you all are saying, it's more likely Kiawe than Koa.  I'll ask him if the tree had thorns, that should clear it up (Kiawe = Thorns).
> 
> Either way, from what I can gather reading on the web, the flavor profile for both woods is similar to mesquite, but not quite as strong.  Maybe Welshrarebit can comment on this?  Thanks to all!


Is he on Hawaii? Up north or down south or in between. That may help identify too. If he was clearing property it could be Koa. I know that there is still a good quantity of Koa up in Kahola and near Waimea. We ran into a bunch up there when we were looking at some Ohia that we needed for project we were building.

The Kiawe does have a mild mesquite flavor. I cannot comment on the Koa as I ave never had anything smoked with it.

I was a boat captain, but in Oregon not Hawaii. I have two freinds one on Kauai, the in Oahu that run boats. The one on Kauai runs a small dive boat. The other on Oahu runs a mega catamaran booze cruiser.


----------



## welshrarebit

Kiawe trees can get very big. This is a kiawe tree growing in the backyard of a friends house. She wants me to cut it down and remove the wood! 













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Apr 17, 2015






If a kiawe has access to water it will get quite large. Also some kiawe don't have thorns. The question is ask your friend would be what elevation his house is: kiawes tend to grow from sea level to about 500 ft; koa usually grows 1500 ft and above.


----------



## welshrarebit

This is kiawe wood I'm using today to smoke some pork for a friend who's havibg a party tomorrow:













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Apr 17, 2015


----------



## gary s

Nice 

Gary


----------



## smoke alarm

Hey dirtsailor, my friend Brett captains a sportfishing boat out of Oahu and has won some pretty big tournaments!  Anyway, talked to him last night and he says the tree had thorns so definitely Kiawe like many here  have opined.


----------



## welshrarebit

This is my breakfast room : mesquite hardwood floor, koa table and chairs and cherry wood cabinets...

The joke when I was building my house was if it ever caught fire it would be one nice smelling smoke!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welshrarebit

Oops missed the pic...

Edit: mesquite floor, cherry cabinets and koa table and chairs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke alarm

Hope you saved the scraps!


----------



## joe black

Looks nice Welsh.  What is the view from the bay windows?


----------



## welshrarebit

Joe Black said:


> Looks nice Welsh.  What is the view from the bay windows?



My patio, fire pit, my smokers and then my garage... It really wasn't about the view but having space for the table...


----------



## smoke alarm

Just found out my buddy was not yanking my chain.  Hican is indeed a real thing.

"Hican trees are a hybrid cross between *Hickory*  and *Mahan Pecan*. The trees look and grow much the same as pecan trees but are more cold tolerant, like Hickory. Hicans have a distinct flavor which might be described as 80% Hickory and 20% pecan, but they look similar to a large pecan. The nuts are rare and highly prized. The wood, like both of its parents, is valuable and useful for smoking meats or for wood-working. Hican trees pollinate with both pecan trees and hickory trees."


----------



## remmy700p

In other words, their branches swing both ways?


----------



## smoke alarm

Yep. A polygamous pollinator!


----------



## thefireman

Just picked up 80 lbs of hickory for 25 bucks from academy sports


----------



## welovepork

Great post... I mostly smoke with apple and pear...


----------



## cedar eater

Very informative post. I live in Michigan and have an interest in smoking with woods from my own property. I plan to have seasoned pieces of all my good woods for smoking next year, but I really want to smoke with two of them, red oak and red maple, next week. I cut some of each into 1-2 inch thick disks and dried them in my homemade electric smoker at about 240 degF until they stopped steaming plus one additional hour. Aside from the energy cost, what are the downsides to this? The maple was branch wood from a tree cut down in December. The oak was branch wood from a branch that fell last year.


----------



## timberjet

Cedar Eater said:


> Very informative post. I live in Michigan and have an interest in smoking with woods from my own property. I plan to have seasoned pieces of all my good woods for smoking next year, but I really want to smoke with two of them, red oak and red maple, next week. I cut some of each into 1-2 inch thick disks and dried them in my homemade electric smoker at about 240 degF until they stopped steaming plus one additional hour. Aside from the energy cost, what are the downsides to this? The maple was branch wood from a tree cut down in December. The oak was branch wood from a branch that fell last year.


I do this all the time with maple and it will work just fine.


----------



## cedar eater

Thanks timberjet. I chipped it up today with a hatchet and a chopping block. The maple bark peeled off really well and the wood chipped nicely.


----------



## woodsmoker123

Hi!

Thanks for the insight on types of wood to use.  Any suggestions on suppliers for unique wood types in large quantities?


----------



## smokesontuesday

Smoke Alarm said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoke alarm
> __ Apr 16, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acacia Coa is what he said it was. Perhaps he's mistaken. Here's a pic of a couple pieces. Very dense and heavy. Looks like Mesquite right?


So glad that got cleared up. I can't imagine using Koa to smoke. I'm sure it would be tasty but that stuff is expensive.

Makes some gorgeous guitars as well as mentioned

Need to take some pics of mine I guess but this is a pic of my usual player (Taylor T5 Custom Koa)













taylor_T5_C2_premium_koa.jpg



__ smokesontuesday
__ Nov 19, 2015


----------



## mattwahoo

Sea grape?
I live in south Florida. Growing up we used sea grape to smoke mostly fish but have used it on ribs also. Anyone else use sea grape to smoke?


----------



## bigsmoketexas

Question, i cut a pecan tree down 2 wks ago and was planning on waiting 6 months till i use it- but will it be ok to use it now? Im all out of cured wood and dont want to buy cured wood since i have 2 truckloads of pecan wood in my backyard. Im smoking a brisket if it matters.


----------



## cedar eater

If the tree was alive or not long dead when you cut it down, the wood will still be green and not good for smoking. But you can season some of it by cutting it to the size of pieces that you will be using and then baking it at no higher than 300 degrees in your oven until it stops making steam.


----------



## kevincanada

Hey. Up here in Canada we don't get hickory or mesquite or pecan. Even oak is hard to find. Apple, cherry and Maple all day. Where do you order that wood and how much do you have to buy? like a cord?


----------



## teri layne

My friend would love to help you out with some wood for smoking,,in the form of either sticks and/or chips, from PECAN wood...he is willing to deliver it as well if one so desires..any hhelp to expand my business would be greatly appreciated...THANK YOU. & MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## lunchmeat

This was very helpful


----------

